# Manually upgrading OpenSSH



## jbo (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello folks,

I'm currently encountering a bug in OpenSSH *7.2p2* which has been resolved in *7.3p1* as shown here: https://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2496
On my *FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p5* it seems that OpenSSH 7.2p2 is the latest one that gets delivered through `pkg`. My question: What's the proper way to force using 7.3p1? Should I manually build it from ports? Or do I even have to manually build it from the upstream repository myself?

The reason I'm asking this question is because I'm comparably new to FreeBSD and so far `pkg` always delivered the right content for me 

I'd appreciate any kind of information & help on this.


----------



## p3rj (Jan 21, 2018)

OpenSSH client and server are part of the base system, aren't they? So `pkg` won't help with these, as it only handles software available through ports. Your best bet would probably be to wait for a FreeBSD update hopefully incorporating the fix. If you have a really urgent problem, you could try to build from the original distribution (or patching the code in /usr/src/crypto/openssh).


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 21, 2018)

joel.bodenmann said:


> I'm currently encountering a bug in OpenSSH *7.2p2* which has been resolved in *7.3p1* as shown here: https://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2496


Your best option is security/openssh-portable, but I don't know the exact version. It's a bit confusing for me because:


```
$ make describe
openssh-portable-7.6.p1_3,1|/usr/ports/security/openssh-portable|/usr/local|The portable version of OpenBSD's OpenSSH|/usr/ports/security/openssh-portable/pkg-descr|bdrewery@FreeBSD.org|security ipv6||||/usr/ports/devel/autoconf /usr/ports/devel/automake /usr/ports/devel/libedit /usr/ports/dns/ldns|/usr/ports/devel/libedit /usr/ports/dns/ldns|http://www.openssh.org/portable.html
```
Anyway, your best options are to either wait for the base system to get updated, or resort to the port above.


----------

